# Hallo liebe Zocker und Clansuchende



## Barbossa94 (9. August 2009)

Vorwort: Bitte unnötige Flames und Bemerkungen unterlassen.
Falls jemand meint diese Thread gehört hier nicht rein, soll er bitte einen Moderator bitten, ihn zu verschieben.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir, die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


suchen neue Mitglieder. Wir sind eine Gamergemeinschaft mit vielen aktiven Membern aus ganz Deutschland.
Wir verfügen über einen Teamspeak-Server,Clan-Hp sowie Clan-Forum.
Bei uns werden bisher die Spiele:

Warrock
World of Warcraft
Blackshot
Metin 2
Euro Truck Simulator
Landwirtschafssimulator
Flyff
Call of Duty
Counterstrike


gezockt, wir wären jedoch bereit bei entsprechender Nachfrage diese Liste zu erweitern.
Wir suchen Spieler, die Spaß am Zocken haben es aber auch ernst nehmen können.

Wir bieten euch Folgendes:

&#9658;Teamspeakserver
&#9658;wenn erwünscht Teilnahme am Clanwars/Raids
&#9658;abhängig von Engagement und Aktivität Aussicht auf höheren Rang ( z.B. Moderator-Posten )
&#9658;Clan-Hp
&#9658;Clan-Forum
&#9658;eine sehr lustige und willensstarke Truppe die alles gibt ...


Was wir von Euch erwarten:

&#9658;Mindestalter je nach Game
&#9658;ausbaufähiger Skill
&#9658;Spaß am Spiel
&#9658;Freundlichkeit, Zuverlässigkeit
&#9658;Zuverlässigkeit, Teamfähigkeit
&#9658;Engagement, Ehrgeiz
&#9658;funktionierendes Headset


Bitte PN an mich



...................oder hier posten

Wir suchen gute Spieler, die Lust auf das Clanleben und Spaß am Game haben.
Uns sind Teamfähigkeit und Zuverlässigleit wichtiger als ein guter Skill.
Auch ganze Squadts sind herzlich eingeladen unserem Team beizutreten.
Also wenn Du Dich angesprochen fühlst und Interesse hast,hau uns einfach an,denn wir beissen nicht!

EDIT: Auf dem TS bitte nach "Renox" fragen.


----------



## Ykon (9. August 2009)

Sowas sollte eigentlich ins Gildenforum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anudo (9. August 2009)

Passt genau rein in WoW: Allgemeine Diskussion..... Kopf -> Tisch

Aber btw: LOL @Euro Truck Simulator und Landwirtschafssimulator


----------



## Barbossa94 (9. August 2009)

Anudo schrieb:


> Passt genau rein in WoW: Allgemeine Diskussion..... Kopf -> Tisch
> 
> Aber btw: LOL @Euro Truck Simulator und Landwirtschafssimulator



Gildenforum=Gildenforum nicht Clanforum, meiner Meinung nach

Dein Kopf->Mein Tisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie gesagt bitte Flames unterlassen.


----------



## Manitu2007 (9. August 2009)

dir ist schon klar dass du gerade gegen die Forenregeln Verstoßen hast?

Das Abwerben von Community Mitgliedern auf eine Andere Comunity Homepage gehört auch dazu.

also werd ich das mal Melden.

MFG


----------



## Occasus (9. August 2009)

Ich würde euch in CoD4 und Warrock eh nur unterm Tisch roXXorn.


----------



## Barbossa94 (9. August 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> dir ist schon klar dass du gerade gegen die Forenregeln Verstoßen hast?
> 
> Das Abwerben von Community Mitgliedern auf eine Andere Comunity Homepage gehört auch dazu.
> 
> ...



Es ist kein WoW-Forum sondern ein Multigamerclan. Es wird hauptsächlich auf den TS-Server unterhalten. Die HP ist nur für Infos da.


----------



## Ykon (9. August 2009)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> Dein Kopf->Mein Tisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es ist ein Muligaming - Clan. Soll heißen, dass sie auch eine WoW Gilde beinhaltet. Also wäre das Gildenforum in Ordnung.


----------



## Barbossa94 (9. August 2009)

Occasus schrieb:


> Ich würde euch in CoD4 und Warrock eh nur unterm Tisch roXXorn.



Sei dir mal nicht so sicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (9. August 2009)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> Euro Truck Simulator
> Landwirtschafssimulator


Da gibts Multiplayer-Modi? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sag Bescheid, wenn ich nen 15jährigen Leader brauch oder eins dieser Games jemals zocken sollte...


----------



## seppix@seppix (9. August 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> dir ist schon klar dass du gerade gegen die Forenregeln Verstoßen hast?
> 
> Das Abwerben von Community Mitgliedern auf eine Andere Comunity Homepage gehört auch dazu.
> 
> ...



Von dem was ich verstanden habe ist das aber eher was anderes als buffed.

Und wenn du schon wusstest das du hier im falschen fourm bist warum hast du es dann nicht ins richtige geschrieben?


----------



## Barbossa94 (9. August 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Es ist ein Muligaming - Clan. Soll heißen, dass sie auch eine WoW Gilde beinhaltet. Also wäre das Gildenforum in Ordnung.



Noch keine Gilde, die kommt noch. Also nicht Gildenforum.
Halt nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Astl67 (9. August 2009)

Hi,
wäre schon interresant solang das geistig minderbemittelte CS in euer Game-List nicht aufgenommen wird


----------



## Barbossa94 (9. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Da gibts Multiplayer-Modi?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein kein Multigamer Modi. Manche spielen es und unterhalten sich dabei. Leader sind 18+ .


----------



## Ykon (9. August 2009)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> Noch keine Gilde, die kommt noch. Also nicht Gildenforum.



Das ist vollkommen egal. Solange du für deine Gilde wirbst, muss das ins Gildenforum, egal ob es die Gilde schon gibt, oder nicht. Es wird warscheinlich eh bald verschoben, da es ja schon von einem user reported wurde.


----------



## Barbossa94 (9. August 2009)

Astl67 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wäre schon interresant solang das geistig minderbemittelte CS in euer Game-List nicht aufgenommen wird



Danke für diesen etwas naiven Hinweis. Aber ja CS ist auch dabei, gleich ergänzt.


----------



## Barbossa94 (9. August 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Das ist vollkommen egal. Solange du für deine Gilde wirbst, muss das ins Gildenforum, egal ob es die Gilde schon gibt, oder nicht. Es wird warscheinlich eh bald verschoben, da es ja schon von einem user reported wurde.



Glaub ich auch das es schon reportet wurde, von diesen Leute die nichts besseres zu tun haben, als Kritik auszuüben.
Ich werbe nicht für eine Gilde sonder für einen Multigamerclan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anjara (9. August 2009)

ja ja warrock das wahren noch zeiten

laggt es denn mimmer noch so derb wa mal bei new war order kurtz NWO

viel glück mit der werbung aber hier im forum sind nur kleine kinder und flamer


----------



## Ykon (9. August 2009)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> Ich werbe nicht für eine Gilde sonder für einen Multigamerclan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das in einer WoW Community? Und in dem WoW Forum?


----------



## STAR1988 (9. August 2009)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> Was wir von Euch erwarten:
> 
> &#9658;Mindestalter je nach Game
> &#9658;ausbaufähiger Skill
> ...



Ihr wollt aber *sehr* zuverlässige Leute ^^


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (9. August 2009)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> Glaub ich auch das es schon reportet wurde, von diesen Leute die nichts besseres zu tun haben, als Kritik auszuüben.
> Ich werbe nicht für eine Gilde sonder für einen Multigamerclan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*taschentuch reich*

und ja ich bin dieser genannte reporter, der ihn als erstes gemeldet hatte.


----------



## Barbossa94 (9. August 2009)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> Ihr wollt aber *sehr* zuverlässige Leute ^^


Jop ^^


----------



## Falathrim (9. August 2009)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> Danke für diesen etwas naiven Hinweis. Aber ja CS ist auch dabei, gleich ergänzt.


Da hattest du tatsächlich einen an der Angel und was machst du? Du vergraulst ihn gleich wieder! Schäm dich!

Ich kenn Multigaming-Communities so, dass man sich auf MULTIPLAYER-Spiele konzentriert. Für alles andere braucht man keine Community, andere Spiele werden dann halt einfach so gezockt :>


----------



## Thelani (9. August 2009)

Ich finde dein Thema an sich und vom Sinn her nicht schlimm.
Bisher hab ich einen positiven Eindruck von den Buffed-Moderatoren hier
und ich glaube kaum das man sowas auf Buffed löscht.

Das Buffed aber von Leuten heimgesucht sind die nichts anderes zu tun haben
als zu flamen und anderen den Spass zu verderben, ist nichts neues.

Einfach nicht unterkriegen lassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg. Thelani


----------



## Teradas (9. August 2009)

Thelani schrieb:


> Ich finde dein Thema an sich und vom Sinn her nicht schlimm.
> Bisher hab ich einen positiven Eindruck von den Buffed-Moderatoren hier
> und ich glaube kaum das man sowas auf Buffed löscht.
> 
> ...


Seh ich ganz genauso.


----------



## Barbossa94 (9. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Da hattest du tatsächlich einen an der Angel und was machst du? Du vergraulst ihn gleich wieder! Schäm dich!
> 
> Ich kenn Multigaming-Communities so, dass man sich auf MULTIPLAYER-Spiele konzentriert. Für alles andere braucht man keine Community, andere Spiele werden dann halt einfach so gezockt :>



Was war denn daran schlimm? Naiv ist doch keine beleidigung.

Übrigens: 6 Leute haben sich schon bei mir gemeldet.


----------



## Astl67 (9. August 2009)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> Danke für diesen etwas naiven Hinweis. Aber ja CS ist auch dabei, gleich ergänzt.



Das mit CS ist nicht Persönlich gemeint, deine Idee an sich is gut eine Gemeinschaft von Verscheidene Spielegenres aufzubauen, und mein "Hinweis" ist halt meine Meinung, denn mit fünf mann im 
kreis zu laufen um die anderen fünf nen headshot zu verpassen wobei mann nach einiger Zeit die maps auswendig kennt  wo man zb am besten campen kann und wenn man doch tod ist alle zu zuflamen mit cheater , wallhack, man da geht nix rein, und noch dazu laufend "clear in the hole", "defuse"  oder in der ESL schein gather zu starten damit mann im level steigt usw finde ich net als allzu Anspruchsvoll, ich sage nicht das WoW, Aion, War, Guild Wars besser sind aber Komplexer.

MfG

Astl


----------



## baumthekaito (9. August 2009)

Kanns nich unterlassen *argh*...verdammt NEIN!...


Wie kommt man auf die idee ne Landwirtschaftssimulator gilde in ein wow forum zu posten?

und dann noch weniger infos zur gilde als sonst was :O




Poste das ins Landwirtschafts oder metin 2 forum aba las uns wow´ler bitte in ruhe :-(...


sry musste sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barbossa94 (9. August 2009)

Astl67 schrieb:


> Ich sage nicht das WoW, Aion, War, Guild Wars besser sind aber Komplexer.



Finde ich auch.


----------



## Barbossa94 (9. August 2009)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> Kanns nich unterlassen *argh*...verdammt NEIN!...
> 
> 
> Wie kommt man auf die idee ne Landwirtschaftssimulator gilde in ein wow forum zu posten?
> ...



Warrock und WoW sind unsere Hauptgames. LS ist nur Nebengame, das wenige spielen. Habe es nur in die Liste gepackt um zu zeigen, was wir sonst noch spielen.


----------



## baumthekaito (9. August 2009)

naja ok aber nächstes mal edetier es in deinen vorherigen beitrag und mach keine doppelposts


----------



## Falathrim (9. August 2009)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> Was war denn daran schlimm? Naiv ist doch keine beleidigung.


Er meinte, dass er es sich überlegt, solange ihr kein CS zockt. Und dann sagst du ihm, dass ihrs tut... ;D



Astl67 schrieb:


> Das mit CS ist nicht Persönlich gemeint, deine Idee an sich is gut eine Gemeinschaft von Verscheidene Spielegenres aufzubauen, und mein "Hinweis" ist halt meine Meinung, denn mit fünf mann im
> kreis zu laufen um die anderen fünf nen headshot zu verpassen wobei mann nach einiger Zeit die maps auswendig kennt  wo man zb am besten campen kann und wenn man doch tod ist alle zu zuflamen mit cheater , wallhack, man da geht nix rein, und noch dazu laufend "clear in the hole", "defuse"  oder in der ESL schein gather zu starten damit mann im level steigt usw finde ich net als allzu Anspruchsvoll, ich sage nicht das WoW, Aion, War, Guild Wars besser sind aber Komplexer.


WoW ist ein Spiel, bei dem du Aufträge erledigst und später entweder bestimmte Maps (Raids) auswendig lernst um 
a) möglichst schnell und effektivdurchzukommen (Raids/Daylies/Instanzen)
b) endlich die Gegner zu schaffen
c) Equip zu farmen, um auf bestimmten Seiten in Rängen aufzusteigen

oder Bewegungsabläufe, Makros etc. perfektionierst um beim PvP
a) möglichst viele Gegner zu killen
b) in der Arena (einer Onlinerangliste :>) aufzusteigen
c) Achievements zu sammeln

bei dem ganzen tust du wenig mehr, als dich im TS mit deinen Mates abzusprechen (Heilen, Tanken, Movement etc. pp.)

Also viel komplexer ist es nicht. CS ist halt eine andere Form von Spiel, aber wenn mans aktiv macht ist es taktisch sehr, sehr fordernd, ausserdem ist es sozusagen der Godfather of Onlinegames ;D

Und es gilt immer noch: Jedem das Seine. Ich mag beides sehr gerne.

EDIT:
Und die Community von WoW ist sicherlich nicht besser als die von CS. 
WoW hat unheimlich viele Kiddies/Flamer die mit ihrem "lol l2p noob I'm imba xDD schau meine rota asum internet an!!einseinself rating raid t8.5 s6 equipt und 12 twinks kannste nicht bleib raus ich spiel seit classic obwohl ich erst 11 bin!" und auf der anderen Seite die Leute die das ganze "niveauvoll verurteilen" *hust* und dabei nicht viel besser sind. Da kann wirklich nicht differenzieren.


----------



## The Future (9. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Er meinte, dass er es sich überlegt, solange ihr kein CS zockt. Und dann sagst du ihm, dass ihrs tut... ;D
> 
> 
> WoW ist ein Spiel, bei dem du Aufträge erledigst und später entweder bestimmte Maps (Raids) auswendig lernst um
> ...


stimmt ein unding das WoW bei 11 millionen spieler auch mehr flammer als andere spiele hat *hust*.


----------



## Tikume (9. August 2009)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> Falls jemand meint diese Thread gehört hier nicht rein, soll er bitte einen Moderator bitten, ihn zu verschieben.



Man sollte ihn löschen. Du weisst genau dass er hier fehl am Platz ist.


----------



## skap (9. August 2009)

Was ist mit dem Müllabfuhrsimulator? Wenn ihr den noch in euer Programm aufnehmt bin ich dabei!


----------



## Prättcha (9. August 2009)

Es gibt hier den Kontaktsuche-Sammelthread. Da gehört sowas rein.

Habs gemeldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (9. August 2009)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> Landwirtschaftssimulator gilde



Sagenhaft, ob es sowas wirklich gibt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (9. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> stimmt ein unding das WoW bei 11 millionen spieler auch mehr flammer als andere spiele hat *hust*.


Weil CS ja so viel weniger Spieler hat und hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die insgesamt 15 Millionen Spieler von  WoW (Mit inaktiven) mit den abermillionen CS-Zockern der letzten 11(?) jahre zu vergleichen ist genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Weil CS ja so viel weniger Spieler hat und hatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da musste ich auch Lachen. ;D
Ich mag CS zwar auch nicht, aber das liegt nicht am Spiel selber, sondern einfach, weil es echt jeder Depp spielt und man dann in ordentlichen Multiplayer-Shootern weggeroxxort wird, weil die Säcke alle schon automatisch besser zielen. <.<


----------

